# Toxic wood dust control



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey ljs! So this is just a quick forum topic but i myself have never had any allergy issues with any woods and i'm using padauk for the first time. Not long after i started to feel my windpipe close up a bit. now has anyone else had any issues like this and with which woods? is a respiratory mask good enough?


----------



## wuddoc (Mar 21, 2008)

Here is the wood toxicity chart and Padauk is listed as are other woods with explanations of their reactions, area(s) effected, and potency to users.

http://www.wood-database.com/wood-articles/wood-allergies-and-toxicity/


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

It's not uncommon to develop a sensitivity to wood dust. If I don't wear a mask or use dust collection, I spend the evening chuffing or coughing. A good dust mask should help considerably, a dust collector will help more.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Some wood dusts are irritants, some are poisons, some are known carcinogens. Know your threat, and choose the appropriate protection. I made a project out of padauk and had the sneezing fit of a lifetime, along with a rash. I haven't made a project out of padauk since. A decent HEPA filter will keep it out of your airway and lungs, right up until you remove it. If it affects you, it will possibly affect your spawn. Depending on what you are working on, maybe even take a shower immediately after working on it. I recently painted the roof of my truck with the new type paint that has a catalyst. I wore a Tyvek suit and a respirator that had both HEPA and organic vapor cartridges on it. I lived to talk about it. I used to spray lacquer and shellac in the "shop", as a matter of course, with the door open. I'll still do that, as required, but some of the water based stuff these days makes for a very nice finish with a foam brush. That has been a long time in coming, believe me. I have a new tool chest in work at the moment. While that waterborne spar urethane did dull the pop in the rays of the QSWO, overall I am pleased with the finish.


----------

